# If you had to . . . .



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

buy one of these, which one would you buy and why?
V10 R8








Gallardo V10








Ferrari F430 F1








911 GT3 RS









or

How about this:
The totally mad V12 Murcielago


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

For me it would be the F430 or the R8 I cant get my diving gear in the other 3  [*]


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

I would say probably the R8 mainly as it's something a bit more everyday. The GT3 would be pretty epic though as well.

Everything else would be something you store away for weekend drives lol


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Depends what it was for... For a weekend toy, the R8 would be bottom of the list - If I needed to use it every day, the R8 would top of the list.

For £80k-£90k I think I'd also throw an Aston Martin DBS into the running.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

If it was going to be my only car then it would be either the R8 or the Ferrari, but I'd also want to see an Aston Martin in the list - the Vantage V10 or DBS. I did recently speak with a guy who has owned most of these cars and changes them regularly and he surprised me by saying of the lot the Ferrari 430 was actually one of the more useable cars as a daily drive he'd ever had - better than the Porsche 911 S4 Carrera or Aston DBS that he' had previously, both of which I would have thought were more obvious choices as daily drives.

The problem with the Ferrari and other exotica is you can't really leave them parked anywhere. Some twat is going to have a go at them. But I think you can more easily get away with the Audi or, for some reason, the Aston. The Audi is just a bit anonymous so doesn't attract the attention the same and an Aston seems to endear itself more and generate a more positive reaction.

I'd always have an Aston, but if I had to pick from your list it would be the R8.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

For me eveyday use would have to be the r8 as it is most usable but for my thrills i would want a lime green lambo gallardo. my dad went through many of these cars before he settled on an r8.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Ruffmeister said:


> I would say probably the R8 mainly as it's something a bit more everyday. The GT3 would be pretty epic though as well.
> 
> Everything else would be something you store away for weekend drives lol


Have to agree with you.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Going away present for Arry ?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Wallsendmag said:


> Going away present for Arry ?


I think he's happy with his range rover!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

In regards to the Aston Martin options, all the people I know that have had an Aston have just complained about build quality and reliability. On that basis I've left them out!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Lamborghini every time for me 
Just ticks all the supercar boxes


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Everyday car with super car abilities... what about throwing the new GTR in the mix?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Ruffmeister said:


> Everyday car with super car abilities... what about throwing the new GTR in the mix?


I kind of agree but I wanted to look at true supercars. Great value too, as you can pick one up from about £35k.
Dont get me wrong the performance from the GTR is astonishing from a 4 seater family car, but I'm really looking at it from a top marque's perspective too!
In basic terms - Exoticar!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Gforce said:


> Lamborghini every time for me
> Just ticks all the supercar boxes


+1 The real McCoy...


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

No way I could ever afford any, but why the F1? I really like the look of the spider and would grow a big handle bar moustache and drive around imagining I was a modern day Magnum PI all the time :lol:

Ner ner ner n n n nah...... as an ear worm now!!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> but I'm really looking at it from a top marque's perspective too!
> In basic terms - Exoticar!


In that case why not a Veyron Superspot?










or a Zonda F?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think they might be in a _slightly_ different price bracket.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Orrrrrr&#8230; real exotica was mentioned... If I was properly minted, the Pagani Huayra








But if I was just got a few quid then the Mclaren MP4-12C. A bit Marmite I know and considered by many as lacking drama but I like it, and for some patriotism too.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

R8 for me, still rare enough but pratical with it .


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Lambo or r8 for me, but never going to happen.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Lambo or r8 for me, but never going to happen.


Get one with your insurance pay out mate


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Lambo or r8 for me, but never going to happen.
> ...


I wish. :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Mclaren MP4-12C my dream car 8) 8)


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Completely forgot about throwing Mclaren into the mix. Mega like!!

Never particularly understood the Veyron thing. Ok I have never driven one but how I view a Veyrom is something thats purely built for straight-line speed. Yes it's got the handling and all to boot but it just doesn't seem as fun when you see it round track compared to other supercars 
I'm not that particularly sold on the look of it either...

I'm prob the only one here that thinks that :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ruffmeister said:


> Completely forgot about throwing Mclaren into the mix. Mega like!!
> 
> Never particularly understood the Veyron thing. Ok I have never driven one but how I view a Veyrom is something thats purely built for straight-line speed. Yes it's got the handling and all to boot but it just doesn't seem as fun when you see it round track compared to other supercars
> I'm not that particularly sold on the look of it either...
> ...


Not the only one I am not a big fan of the looks still wouldn't say no to one


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

The only R8 worth a mention in my view ..... one day one day


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Checkout the Pagani Huayra!
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Drives...Pagani-Huayra-2012-supercar-CAR-video-review/


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

GT3 for me, no compromises, everyday road legal racer, lifes to short to worry about anything else, and every bit of that design was honed on race tracks around the world, (so are some of the Fezza's but always been a Porker fan myself) even better when they stick the engine in totally the wrong place and it still works so well 

Love the R8, much more road car than trackday of course, so I'd take both in an ideal world :lol:


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

I would get the Lamborghini gallardo. I am sure less of those one the road than R8s. Just saw a red GT3 today, definitely more of a track than every day car. What are you going to go for?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

911 always wanted one and one day I will have one 

Charlie


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I have never wanted a roadster/convertible/spyder, just not my thang but... this changes everything. For my fantasy garage. The Mclaren MP4 12C Spyder!!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DanEE said:


> I would get the Lamborghini gallardo. I am sure less of those one the road than R8s. Just saw a red GT3 today, definitely more of a track than every day car. What are you going to go for?


Well, you'll get to see in October.
Can't wait!


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

R8, it's a car that can be used every day.

Realistically even if I could afford an R8 I'd probably buy 3.2 mk1 TT and fit 2 turbos in it


----------



## Col1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Gallardo, my son loves them has models of them in his room I'd love to see his face if I rocked up in one, I mean his chin hit the floor when he seen the 12 year old TT :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Lambo Murc for sheer brute force but always loves Aston martin DBS. Ferrari's are just amazing full stop.

Depends what you want out of it?

Track car?

Every day car?

Fun car?


----------

